# Valhalla DSP Delay Effect Now Available !



## muziksculp (Feb 19, 2019)

*Valhalla DSP Delay*, it has not been released yet, here is a video demo of the delay in use in an ambient track.

Looking forward to the release of the Delay Effect by Valhalla DSP.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 19, 2019)

Here's another interesting demo :


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 7, 2019)

Another Demo


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 7, 2019)

While I like their products the issue with automating the vintage verb in Cubase 10.x (bringing Cubase's GUI to its knees) (w7) made that plug unusable for me. Hopefully that will not be an issue with this next delay iteration.


----------



## catsass (Mar 8, 2019)

poetd said:


> I heard it was getting delayed until 2020?
> (sorry, I'll get my coat.....)


Thanks for the feedback, but how many times are you going to repeat that?


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 8, 2019)

catsass said:


> Thanks for the feedback, but how many times are you going to repeat that?


Leave it.
Let’s play ping pong !


----------



## gussunkri (Mar 8, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> Leave it.
> Let’s play ping pong !


Wow! (also, flutter)


----------



## axb312 (Apr 3, 2019)

Echoboy is on sale right now...what do you guys think? Go for echoboy or wait for Valhalla?


----------



## Rapollo (Apr 4, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Echoboy is on sale right now...what do you guys think? Go for echoboy or wait for Valhalla?


Either, I think you'd struggle to do better with either of them! I have Echoboy and will still be demo'ing the Valhalla.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 4, 2019)

Hmmmm…… Luv Valhalla _ anything !
No doubt Echoboy is top-notch, but already using Unfiltered Audio Sandman Pro. 
Valhalla Intro ~$50. ? Likely gonna wait.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 4, 2019)

Maybe some more cool video posts, showing the upcoming Valhalla DSP Delay Effect in action while we wait for the release


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## muziksculp (Apr 16, 2019)

*Now Available ! *

https://valhalladsp.com/shop/delay/valhalladelay/


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 16, 2019)

Purchased 

Anyone else ?


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 16, 2019)

Leaning hard …… little doubt.


----------

